# Research participants needed: Survey of Divorced Parents



## ScottHuff (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, 

I am a graduate student at the University of Connecticut and I am interested in understanding how divorced parents are working together to raise their children. I am recruiting divorced parents with a child under the age of 18 to complete a brief internet survey on co-parenting.

The survey should take about 10-15 minutes of your time. Your participation will be anonymous and you will not be contacted again in the future. 

Information and the survey can be found at: http://is.gd/441gxd

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me, Scott Huff, at [email protected] or my instructor D. Betsy McCoach at (860)486-0183. 

This project is overseen by the University of Connecticut Institutional Review Board (Protocol Number: H12-024)


----------

